# No UK Open in 2010?



## MrMoney (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

my first competition ever was UK Open 2009, I had great fun and would really like to meet up again with the cool people. Will there not be a UK Open 2010? Have not seen anything posted about it!


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2010)

It was yesterday, sorry...

LOL JK, just cos there aren't posts about it doesn't mean it's not happening. There's still a good few months left of the year.


----------



## penfold1992 (Sep 6, 2010)

it will be my first comp too (if its in the south)

hope to meet some of you guys there


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm under the impression it's happening, and I know some other infos. I don't want to say anything though, in case something's changed.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 6, 2010)

I going to go to it if it is on


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2010)

There are competitions in the UK!?!?!!!!


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 6, 2010)

YES Kirjava and you will be there  You can learn me how to get fasts.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2010)

Yarp yarp. Maybe we can do a few teamsolves if you don't suck


----------



## Edam (Sep 6, 2010)

last i heard it was probably going to be a 2 day thing in bristol, i'd assume november time ?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 6, 2010)

It should happen..looking forward to it as well


----------



## r_517 (Sep 6, 2010)

just talked to Daniel yesterday that i'm looking forward to this. i have to wait for the official announcement in order to renew my UK visa


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh cool, at the University of Kentucky?


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Oh cool, at the University of Kentucky?



Sorry why are you asking this? What other UK is there...? :confused:


----------



## flan (Sep 6, 2010)

penfold1992 said:


> it will be my first comp too (if its in the south)
> 
> hope to meet some of you guys there



OMG I'm in the south too and this will likely be my first competition too and I was born in 1992 too. Awesome sauce


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 6, 2010)

Goodness me, I wish people wouldn't start threads like this.

Yes there is a UK Open this year. I am one of the organisers but I don't want to tell anybody anything that isn't 100% yet. We did have one venue provisionally sorted but there were complications and now we are looking for another that I will visit this week.

The details to date are that it will be in Bristol in the first half of November and will be over two days. Almost all of the official events will be held with the exception of multi/big bld and feet (or at least this is what was discussed with the other organiser earlier in the year... it could change). Multiple rounds of events will rely on how many competitors there are but it's unlikely that for anything other than 2-5 there will be more than one round.

I will announce it here as soon as it's 100% official. That will probably be in about 2-4 weeks I would imagine.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 6, 2010)

Yaaay Charlie!!  I just wanted to create abit drama so more people would be eager to come 

But pl0x, multi-bld is really fun  PL0x!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2010)

multibld is lame


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2010)

Daniel Sheppard won't be impressed with the lack of bigbld


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 6, 2010)

James Ludlow won't be impressed by the lack of James Ludlow.


----------



## joey (Sep 6, 2010)

Remember that this is the UK Open. And not Bristol Winter


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 6, 2010)

If there is a compotition it will be my first, I look forward to meeting you guys


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> James Ludlow won't be impressed by the lack of James Ludlow.



WAT

Mark Smith will also not be impressed by this. Not impressed at all


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 6, 2010)

i was just thinking of this today
it's going to be my first comp too


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2010)

If it happens, I might be going, first comp in a year


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 6, 2010)

i want ben 2 go 2x2 wr and maybe magic wr


----------



## r_517 (Sep 6, 2010)

i like the schedule in Bristol Spring, which finished every different event in one day coz i may only be able to compete for one day


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 6, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i like the schedule in Bristol Spring, which finished every different event in one day coz i may only be able to compete for one day



i might have he same problemsbut hopefully not


----------



## joey (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, Bristol Spring only had 30 people.


----------



## Faz (Sep 7, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i want ben 2 go 2x2 wr and maybe magic wr



I lol'd.


----------

